# '64 Fleetside interior complete!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of my favourite parts of a car kit is the interior. Since this is where most of us spend the our time with our cars, I like to make it as authentic as possible within the confines of what the kit gives me. Usuall, car interiors aren’t bad. However, the interior on the ’64 Chev Fleetside I’m working on is, well, a bit confused. 

The problem is that it has features of both the standard and the “Custom” cab, so getting everything sorted out took a bit of work! Thankfully, I was able to mostly get it looking like it should, and now the Fleetside at least has an “office” to work with!

Check it out below; feedback is welcome as always!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2018/01/03/64-chevy-fleetside-update-2-inner-conflict/*


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice work, nice photographs and nice read.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

daytime dave said:


> Nice work, nice photographs and nice read.


plus one


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i hope the rest of the build it just as dramatic as the interior section. 



> Part of the problem is that almost none of these trucks are properly restored


that was probably Revell's problem too. they get a 'prototype' vehicle to base their model on, and if someone changed something on the prototype vehicle, then the mistake will be carried over to the model.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> i hope the rest of the build it just as dramatic as the interior section.
> 
> 
> that was probably Revell's problem too. they get a 'prototype' vehicle to base their model on, and if someone changed something on the prototype vehicle, then the mistake will be carried over to the model.


Yeah, we've seen that before, haven't we. 

The build is pretty much done, and I will say I'm liking it. I've still got some things to do, and then pics and a write up, so it'll be a bit until I get it posted. However, I hope everyone out there enjoys it!

I don't know if it'll be as dramatic as the interior, but I'll keep my fingers crossed it's at least somewhat entertaining for the world at large!


----------

